# What really sold you on animal crossing?



## Linksonic1 (Dec 9, 2016)

For me it was all the activities to do and being able to decorate my house


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

The whole idea and concept of Animal Crossing was what got me intrigued. I was and am still a huge fan of adventure and simulation games and since Animal Crossing is a mix of that it quickly became my all time favourite video game series. Creating your own shirts and designing your own house really blew me away considering that this game was released in the early 2000's and hardly any game allowed you to do that. Talking and befriending villagers was also a cool concept that made me want to buy the game as I thought it could make some really good memories, and it did.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 9, 2016)

I've always loved the concept of building a town ever since I watched my sister play Dark Cloud years ago. Strangely enough, I wasn't introduced to AC until I started looking through the trophies in Smash Melee, and I had no idea what the game was like. Actually I thought it was just a Japan exclusive, back then games like AC and Fire Emblem were seldom seen or even heard of where I'm from.

But years later when I was visiting my friends in Canada, I saw them obsessing over New Leaf and it got me very curious. It seemed to have everything I had wanted in a game about building a town, and that's where it started for me. I just wanted to create my own little paradise.


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 10, 2016)

I also like the concept of creatin my own town and the especially as the animals are so cute. I think what I find really fun is all the collectibles and collecting everything. Like all the furniture sets and clothing but then also just little things like flowers and fruits etc.! That's why I found the storageroom in the welcome amiibo update so useful; now I have a place to store all my furniture and clothes!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 10, 2016)

its sort of endlessness, really. it's nice to see how my town develops with paths, villagers and unlockables, it's also got an aesthetic with the whole how-the-game-looks thing that i like


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 10, 2016)

I kept seeing it on tumblr from people I follow, and I decided, hey why not give it a try! It looked fun, and casual, exactly what I like in a game. The idea that there is benefit to even just playing for 15 minutes everyday it what sold me! I get totally hooked when the game encourages you to play everyday for new experiences.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 10, 2016)

When I was a kid I just saw it, and wished for Wild World for my birthday and got it, it was pretty fun, yeeeears later I saw that New Leaf was coming out, so I decided to go on release day, and buy it, I never was a big fan until I got New Leaf, but now I'm hardcore fanboy, and can't wait for the next AC game.

What I love most about it is the fact that it's a real breathing world, new stuff to do every day, new things to be excited for, you're always working on something, you can play with your friends and just do whatever you want, I love decorating my town, and houses, and dressing up villagers, that's also why I hate time travelling, it completely ruins the immersion, and just gives you whatever you want instantly, not working for it, not looking forward to it slowly getting there, I hate it.


----------



## mayortiffany (Dec 10, 2016)

I really liked being able to do whatever I wanted. There was no set objective and the game didn't get mad at me if I wanted to do things a certain way. I loved being able to collect and hoard things and try to make Bells. I also found it really fun to interact with villagers and build friendships with them. As a young kid, I was quite socially awkward. I found it difficult to make friends with people my own age because I saw them as immature and was really mature for my age, so being able to interact with villagers who didn't care about how I was was so nice. They would be there for me no matter what.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

Honestly I was a teenager in 2002 and my neighbors and I got Gamecubes. I don't really remember how or why I ended up with the game but I got addicted.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 10, 2016)

You get to have total control of how you design your town and house. I'm absolutely in love with decorating. x)


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

it's kinda a get away or break. the game is unique, fun & it calms me down


----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)

I loved it as a kid because it reduced stress, but now that I'm older and can handle stress, I enjoy the level of customization in the game. I especially love how no two towns are the same, even if they happen to have the name or theme.


----------



## dino (Dec 14, 2016)

always loved the customization aspect of the game, but actually i'm an old fan of the gamecube era and what sold me first was the errands you could run (such complexity! sometimes you had to talk to every villager and run all over. it was so fun), the vastness of the town map (not many games had such a variety of things to do or a variety of settings) and above all: the NES games. 

those were sooooo good. how clever too. a game within a game. 

and now, i'm incredibly pumped to have new in-game games, obvs


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't really need to be "sold" on it per se. I just thought it looked cute. Granted this is back when the Gamecube one came out so it was a while ago but really I didn't need any particular reason to get into it. Nowadays I look into game mechanics, characters, etc etc before picking up a new game but Animal Crossing has been one of those series where you just kinda know what you're getting into without having to read too deeply into it. It's a cute fun casual game, good way to pass the time. That's all I needed to know~


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

i can't remember what got me to play the gamecube version of the game, as i was really young back then. but i think what got me to want wild world for christmas waaaaay back in 2007 (omg. i just realised that that was NINE years ago. wow) was the fact that there was quite a lot of customisation in it - you could change your hair, your clothes, your house, etc., along with the fact that i remembered playing and enjoying the gamecube version.

as for what got me to get new leaf... tbh it was the fact that so much had been improved in new leaf compared to the rest of the games in the series. i just knew that i HAD to have a copy! ...or two ahaha


----------



## Peapod (Dec 17, 2016)

When I first got animal crossing, I was... I dunno, 10-ish? I had no idea what AC was about, I just saw all these cute animals on the cover of the gamecube game and wanted to find out what it was all about, haha.

I was disappointed you couldn't have villagers move in with you, and that you couldn't be an animal yourself. But IDK, I guess I just like the slow slice-of-life feel. The villagers are the biggest draw, but I love the decorating, the bug catching... it's all pretty fun, really.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

Surprisingly, nothing, really. I only bought it because someone else on Miiverse had it. I got hooked after I unlocked Club Torimer, which led to me looking for my brother's copy of GCN in the basement of our family's house months later.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

My friend. I had recently just bought a 3DS for the first time. My friend had Animal Crossing New Leaf. I had never played anyone of the Animal Crossing games before. She said it was fun and we could play together. I think it was the fact that I could actually play with other people that sold me. I recently got another friend into New Leaf, so now I have a friend I can play with again. Haha.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

I love decorating rooms (even though I am not that good at it) and I love having animal villagers, and completing collections etc.  When I get bored I start over again from scratch or buy a second game to start over, as I have regretted not keeping some of my old towns.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I think I just love the idea of having your own town and house and being ablue to decorate it. Animal crossing is my favourite game ever xD


----------



## RicochetRomance (Dec 8, 2017)

To be perfectly honest, the puppy-dog eyes of a twelve year old who was completely convinced his aunt would "love" ACNL. Seriously, call me a sucker, but I'd rather not say no to family - at least when they're not asking me to loan them cash. 

It's not the kind of game I would have chosen on my own, but I've definitely been enjoying it so far!


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 8, 2017)

in city folk i liked doing the daily things and i loved becoming friends with villagers and collecting stuff. in new leaf it has been more about designing though for the first year or so i did the daily chores every day and really enjoyed it


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

Fishing. 
I love it!


----------



## Vonny (Dec 8, 2017)

There was a show in Canada called ?Video & Arcade top 10? that showed off the game.. I remember seeing the player get attacked by bees and I was sold instantly. Lol. I was blown away by how realistic the game was at the time (for 12 year old me who didn?t know what a simulation game was)


----------



## Weiland (Dec 15, 2017)

Back in 2008 when Let's Go To The City/City Folk came out, I was big into the Harvest Moon Wii game (can't quite recall the name). I was at Blockbuster when I saw it and it just called to me. It also looked really similar to Harvest Moon, which is why I picked it up. I was also real lonely and getting bullied back then, so I felt captivated by the animals; so much so that I picked up Wild World in 2009, then GameCube in 2012.
I still to this day mostly play to talk to the animals.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 15, 2017)

Talking animals! XD then again I had the GameCube version c: Thanks to my mother... so I’ve been hooked on it since then. But the cute talking animals are what really kept me going!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 15, 2017)

The cute villagers, it was in real time, you can design your town however you like, and how relaxing it was.


----------



## thisistian (Dec 15, 2017)

Building relationships with villagers
Customisation of town and your house


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 21, 2017)

I dunno, my friend lent me Lets Go To The City, I played it, I was like, damn this is really good, and that was it.


----------



## Magicat (Dec 21, 2017)

There's a lot of things that Animal Crossing had that really attracted me to it, but I think what really sold me on it was the laid-back environment that the game creates, and the customization. New Leaf is kind of therapeutic at times for me, since its so laid back and accessible that it can just get rid of my stress easier than something like Fire Emblem and Smash Bros does (which seems to replace my stress with a new set of stress that comes with the game). Customization was also a really big thing for me, too. You can customize so much, ranging from your character's appearance to how your town looks, and it makes me feel unrestricted when playing it.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

House customization is probably the feature I love the absolute most, I think in every game I spend more time on my houses than anything lol I'm obsessed with interior design and get easily addicted to any game with a lot of customization as it is. Never really cared about decorating the town much before NL.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2018)

The animals! I have a tendency to isolate myself and then feel lonely afterwards, so having animal neighbors to talk to actually helps.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 4, 2018)

Based on the commercial for it, it didn't seem very interesting... But then the whole "Create and decorate your own town" thing really got me interested. I'm glad I got the game though because it has been one of my favorite games over the past few years


----------



## Keldi (Jan 4, 2018)

My sister's old friend had WW and I fell in love. I got the game myself a month or two later. I got bored in a few days and about a month later decided to go crazy with completing it and making things pretty. 4 years of my time was wasted when I left it at my mom's friend's house...And saw Yomoro was gone and replaced with Aniville.


----------

